# EVERETT STEAMSHIP CO / EVERETT ORIENT LINE



## strauss

I am looking for the history of above company. I believe all ships and assets of ESC were sold in 1955 to EOL, but cannot trace a full history.
Who can help me??


----------



## jmcg

Last year I attended a funeral of a dear friend whose surname was Everett. He was of Indian origin although born in the UK and was a distant member of the Everett shipping family. I was always aware of the Everett ships- particularly in the Far East where they traded predominately. Fine ships they were too. Some carried family names i,e. Murray Everett, Marie Everett and so on.

I could find little information on the shipping element of the business apart from the attached link. everett/about us

Hope this helps.

BW
J


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Weren't they based in the Philippines?


----------



## jmcg

Certainly traded to Manilla and other major and indeed smaller Eastern ports. 

BW
J


----------



## Luiz Carlos Bitencourt

strauss said:


> I am looking for the history of above company. I believe all ships and assets of ESC were sold in 1955 to EOL, but cannot trace a full history.
> Who can help me??


Please, see more about Everett at > Everett Steamship – Philippine Ship Spotters Society (Luiz Carlos from Santos, Brazil.


----------



## strauss

Luiz Carlos Bitencourt said:


> Please, see more about Everett at > Everett Steamship – Philippine Ship Spotters Society (Luiz Carlos from Santos, Brazil.


Many thanks, but I did see that. It is a very large history primarily of Philippines shipping. I am still looking for data in period 1960-1990.


----------

